# Anyone know where I can get leg extensions for a StongBuilt tripod?



## davel (Jul 11, 2011)

I want to raise my StrongBuilt tripod and need to find a leg extension kit.  Since StrongBuilt is out of business, I don't know if I will find them.
Academy used to carry them.
Any help would be appreciated.
Thanks!


----------



## davel (Jul 13, 2011)

How about a leg kit?  I need 14' or 16'.  I checked with the Athens Academy Sports and they don't have any more.
Thanks for the help!


----------



## gadeerwoman (Jul 19, 2011)

Try bolting the existing stand onto a 2x4 or 2x6 ladder. Put a block of wood under the metal ladder to help support the weight. You can make the wooden ladder whatever lenght you need but just make sure you have around 2 foot of the metal ladder well attached to the wooden one.
I did that with one I had where a dozer ran over the ladder and broke the bottom section. I just sawed off what was bent and broken and attached it to the wooden ladder I made.


----------



## davel (Jul 19, 2011)

Thanks for the tip!


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Jul 19, 2011)

Go to your local tinker/welder guy and have some built out of steel tubeing... add the extra bracing needed to be safe. 

Jimmy K


----------

